# How to Fix a dead Toro Power Shovel



## Mal

I use a Toro Power Shovel to clear my 14'x20' deck. I've been using it for 4 years now and we got dumped on yesterday in NJ. I pulled the trigger it went for a second and that was that.

I realize there are a bunch of ways these things can fail, but I fixed mine. It turns out it was one of the brushes on the motor. It took me about 20 minutes to fix. I did a video in case other people have a similar issue. 

Tools required:
5/8 Wrench (or socket)
5/16 Nut driver (or socket)
Phillips Screwdriver


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## Mal

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


Thanks . I looked on youtube and didn't see any vids addressing this issue. Googling just brings a bunch of complaints"died after two years", or two days or two minutes. I admit I was ready to toss it if I couldn't get it going, but the fix was super easy.


----------



## Vermont007

I suppose everyone has a different problem.

My own on a 2005 Toro 1800 Power Curve was the On/Off "Switch" on the handlebar which was pretty flimsy in the original design.

I was supplied with a re-engineered replacement Switch and it's been continuing to clear the snow from a 700SF Deck for 13 Winters.


----------



## Mal

Vermont007 said:


> I suppose everyone has a different problem.
> 
> My own on a 2005 Toro 1800 Power Curve was the On/Off "Switch" on the handlebar which was pretty flimsy in the original design.
> 
> I was supplied with a re-engineered replacement Switch and it's been continuing to clear the snow from a 700SF Deck for 13 Winters.


The first thing I checked was the switch, I figured that would have been easy enough to fix as well. I know electronics enough to know that a motor should show some continuity, this was showing open. Once I eliminated the switch as the culprit, it had to be a wiring issue or most likely a stuck brush. Stuck brush for the win


----------



## Errol

We just got LOTS of snow herein Cincinnati. I haven’t used my power shovel in years and went to use it with no success. Motor responds but the thrower doesn’t spin. Any ideas how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## gibbs296

Errol said:


> We just got LOTS of snow herein Cincinnati. I haven’t used my power shovel in years and went to use it with no success. Motor responds but the thrower doesn’t spin. Any ideas how to fix this? Thanks


I would assume if you hear the motor running but the auger doesn't spin that the belt or belt tensioner are bad. Pull whatever cover needs to come off and try to check it out. A working power shovel is still way better than shoveling by hand. Good luck!:smile2:


----------



## vmax29

I got my Toro power shovel for cheap on eBay. It was running slow so I pulled it apart and found a piece of blue stone jamming the impeller. Once I cleaned that up it has been perfect for the deck. Just a dusting here in Central New Jersey today so I haven’t had a chance to use it this winter yet.


----------



## gibbs296

I know electrics get an ugly stare around here but there are some good deals to be found and I like them!


----------



## WVguy

Mal said:


> I use a Toro Power Shovel to clear my 14'x20' deck. I've been using it for 4 years now and we got dumped on yesterday in NJ. I pulled the trigger it went for a second and that was that.


Thank you for posting that link to the youtube video. I have a Toro Power Shovel that I just bought maybe six weeks ago and used for the first time today on the deck. No problems with it so far, but nice to know about those little "gotchas" like the screw hidden under the Toro decal between the first "o" and the "r" in "Toro".

Sneaky little devils, those engineers.:smile2:


----------



## RedOctobyr

gibbs296 said:


> I know electrics get an ugly stare around here but there are some good deals to be found and I like them!


Same here, my Toro Powercurve 1800 has been awesome for clearing the deck.


----------



## MileHighLake

Mal said:


> I use a Toro Power Shovel to clear my 14'x20' deck. I've been using it for 4 years now and we got dumped on yesterday in NJ. I pulled the trigger it went for a second and that was that.
> 
> I realize there are a bunch of ways these things can fail, but I fixed mine. It turns out it was one of the brushes on the motor. It took me about 20 minutes to fix. I did a video in case other people have a similar issue.
> 
> Tools required:
> 5/8 Wrench (or socket)
> 5/16 Nut driver (or socket)
> Phillips Screwdriver


Thanks Mal! The problem with my 1800 Power Curve is probably the brushes too, as its starts working again when I turn it over and tap it with a rubber mallet or gently bang it on the driveway. I like the comment to check the continuity which indicated an open. The safety switch I'm guessing is either a "works or it doesn't" and I found that I need a secure torx bit (raised center post) in the three hidden fastening points under the safety decal before I test the innards of that. Can't get to the hardware store in this snow (about a foot and a half so far) so I'll have to wait and hope the tapping works or its back to the shovel for me. 20-ft wide driveways are nice for parties in the summer, but not so much in blizzard 😎


----------

